

What Linux Will Look Like In 2012 - rms
http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=210002129

======
initself
This doesn't make me excited in the least. The author seems to be describing a
potential 2009.

~~~
stcredzero
Agreed. I'd really like to see an OS with capabilities based security with
virtualized sandboxes (individual per app) for running legacy code. (You could
expose specific objects or information channels between legacy apps, which
would be controlled by the capability system.)

The author has a shallow understanding of OS and no clue about directions in
research.

